# Developers forum ?



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

Where did the threads in the developers forum go?


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Developer forums are for releases, they were probably either moved here or deleted.

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## connor3485 (Jun 15, 2011)

how would one develop for the D3 when it is unexploitable?


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

"connor3485 said:


> how would one develop for the D3 when it is unexploitable?


It's currently unexploitable, just like the DroidX, Droid2 and Droid 2 Global. All those phones have root and roms. The Droid 3 will get rooted and rom'd.

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## connor3485 (Jun 15, 2011)

i dont believe you read my rhetorical question correctly. since there is no root access at this time, development on this device is impossible.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

connor3485 said:


> i dont believe you read my rhetorical question correctly. since there is no root access at this time, development on this device is impossible.


You have a good point and hence why there are no threads in there yet!


----------

